# Mit JDOM XML-Datei gegen XML-Schema validieren



## mmueller78 (16. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe es zwar geschafft, mit JDOM eine XML-Datei gegen ein XML-Schema zu validieren, allerdings muss ich dazu immer noch in meinem Root-Element in der XML-Datei einige Eintragungen machen, die ich vermeiden will:

<root_element xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:noNamespaceSchemaLocation="schema.xsd">
...
</root_element>

Wie kann ich das umgehen?
Kann ich diese Werte selber im JAVA-Code setzten?


----------



## mmueller78 (17. August 2007)

.... ahhh, habe eine Lösung hier im Forum gefunden!

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/247233-externes-xml-schema-mit-jdom-validieren.html


----------

